# Bettafix safe to use for fin rot when cycling tank?



## ajlepore (Jan 25, 2013)

I am doing a fish in cycle in my 10 gallon tank. The male delta tail betta I have in the tank currently has some mild fin rot. I am wondering if Bettafix is safe to use in a tank going through the cycling process. I didn't know if it would hinder the cycling in any way. It's been set up about a week. I am doing 20% water changes every 3 days and testing my parameters daily. Eventually, I want to divide the tank to house another male but I am waiting until it is fully cycled and my delta tail has fully recovered from fin rot. Any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Betta-fix has an ingredient in it called tea tree oil. It's a substance that can coat the labyrinth and suffocate your betta. I will never recommend this med for any labyrinth fish. If your filter runs with carbon, it will absorb the effects anyway.

For fin rot, I usually treat the fish in a QT tank. But if it's just a mild case, clean water will do it. Instead of 20% changes, do 50% changes instead. The ammonia is needed for the cycle, but the fish's life is more important. 
Are you sure he isn't tail biting? 

If not, aquarium salt for 1-3 teaspoons per gallon. Do this treatment in a QT tank. Dissolve first (add in slowly over and hour or so) and do daily 100% changes for 10 days. For your ammonia source, just add in small pieces of fish food.


----------



## ajlepore (Jan 25, 2013)

bettaisbetter said:


> Betta-fix has an ingredient in it called tea tree oil. It's a substance that can coat the labyrinth and suffocate your betta. I will never recommend this med for any labyrinth fish. If your filter runs with carbon, it will absorb the effects anyway.
> 
> For fin rot, I usually treat the fish in a QT tank. But if it's just a mild case, clean water will do it. Instead of 20% changes, do 50% changes instead. The ammonia is needed for the cycle, but the fish's life is more important.
> Are you sure he isn't tail biting?
> ...


I don't have a QT tank at the moment. When I do purchase one, to help treat future fish (here's hoping it isn't often) would a 5 gal work? Since I don't have a QT tank, would 30% water changes every 3 days with a bit of dissolved aquarium salt with each change treat the fin rot and still allow my tank to cycle? I don't think he is tail biting, at least I have never seen him do that. I just bought him last Sunday and wanted to treat the fin rot. I will have to stay away from Betta-fix as what you said makes me super nervous to use it.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

A 5G will work great for a QT tank. I like smaller tanks for QT tanks because you would need to do 100% changes with all the sick fish. It will be easier for you and the fish, the fish won't use much energy either. Unfortunately, aquarium salt can't and won't evaporate. You would need to do 100% changes to get rid of it all. If you do a 100% change, the cycle will crash since 30% of the BB is in the substrate. Why can't you do 50% changes? There's actually a big difference.


----------



## ajlepore (Jan 25, 2013)

bettaisbetter said:


> A 5G will work great for a QT tank. I like smaller tanks for QT tanks because you would need to do 100% changes with all the sick fish. It will be easier for you and the fish, the fish won't use much energy either. Unfortunately, aquarium salt can't and won't evaporate. You would need to do 100% changes to get rid of it all. If you do a 100% change, the cycle will crash since 30% of the BB is in the substrate. Why can't you do 50% changes? There's actually a big difference.


Oh, I can do 50% every 3 days, I just thought that would set back my cycling. What is a safe amount of water to change when cycling? Obviously, I want to treat my guy but I am not sure how often/how much water to change during the cycle? Also, is it safe to add salt with each 50% water change for up to ten days? Sorry for all the questions...this is all completely new to me and I'm trying to educate myself.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

50% should be the maximum, anymore the ammonia might die out. 
As I said before, you can only treat your betta in a QT tank since the aquarium salt won't evaporate and you'll need to do a 100% change which in turn would destroy your cycle. And it's perfectly fine. You can't learn anything without asking questions.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You should not cycle a tank with a sick fish. He needs to be QTed and treated.

This might help with the cycle: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838 Basically you need to test daily for ammonia and nitrite and do a 50% change any time you see either show up. In addition to this a weekly 50% change with siphon is needed. Cycling can take up to 2 months before you can just do one weekly change with siphon.

Actually you can do a 90%+ change safely as long as you don't shock the bacteria by not using same temp (cold) water. You can siphon off right down to the gravel and refill and not hurt your cycle. The bacteria grows on surfaces not swims in the water.


----------



## ajlepore (Jan 25, 2013)

callistra said:


> You should not cycle a tank with a sick fish. He needs to be QTed and treated.
> 
> This might help with the cycle: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838 Basically you need to test daily for ammonia and nitrite and do a 50% change any time you see either show up. In addition to this a weekly 50% change with siphon is needed. Cycling can take up to 2 months before you can just do one weekly change with siphon.
> 
> Actually you can do a 90%+ change safely as long as you don't shock the bacteria by not using same temp (cold) water. You can siphon off right down to the gravel and refill and not hurt your cycle. The bacteria grows on surfaces not swims in the water.


And that is if I don't have a QT tank? I'm feeling discouraged. I think I will take your advice and buy a QT tank. Once I do that and start treating him there, should I empty my 10 gal and start over? I've read that fin rot is contagious. Just wondering if when it is done cycling and I do add another fish, will the water be contaminated? If so, how do I start over? Drain all the water and let it dry? Do I need a new filter cartridge?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

No, you don't need to start over. the fin rot was probably caused by being exposed to the ammonia during cycling.

You can QT by floating a 2-3 gallon kritter keeper half full in the larger tank for warmth.


----------

